# Best rear/buck photo contest!



## horsesroqke

*Please join in!!

Best buck or rear photo, 3 max per person.

Ends March 15, Good luck!

Unfortunately i have no good ones to post!


*


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse




----------



## PaintsPwn




----------



## kchfuller

Maddy showing off her stuff! :lol:


----------



## CecilliaB

This is OLD!.


----------



## Lottie95

Great picture CecilliaB


----------



## horsesroqke

*Hard! I love your mares shadow, kchfuller. 

They all look awesome, keep em' comin!
*


----------



## CloudsMystique

Flicka and Mystique:









Fendi:









Mystique:


----------



## Sketter

CloudsMystique: your horses are beautiful all your pictures are always amazing !


----------



## kchfuller

horsesroqke said:


> *Hard! I love your mares shadow, kchfuller.
> 
> They all look awesome, keep em' comin!
> *


I know it looks fake!


----------



## churumbeque

Stallion rearing
Filly kicking


----------



## horsesroqke

*CloudMystique, LOVE the palomino! And the paint in mid air! (2nd photo along!)


*


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Bluemoonlvr

Gangsta rears on command


----------



## omgpink

Ill add two more later.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sketter said:


> CloudsMystique: your horses are beautiful all your pictures are always amazing !





horsesroqke said:


> *CloudMystique, LOVE the palomino! And the paint in mid air! (2nd photo along!)*



Thanks guys : ]


----------



## Lintu

my orse =)


----------



## speedy da fish

omgpink said:


> Ill add two more later.


przewalski?


----------



## VanillaBean

speedy da fish said:


> przewalski?


a ha ha i was thinking that 2!


----------



## boomer5405




----------



## Lintu

oh, I forgot about this photo


----------



## Honeysuga

Tantrum anyone? lol This is as close to a rear or buck I have seen him in... I know, piddly...


----------



## JustDressageIt




----------



## horsesroqke

*Awww luv the pics guys;
keep em' comin
*


----------



## Jordi




----------



## CrookedHalo




----------



## paintluver

I was looking at everyone's pictures daydreaming about getting pictures of Romeo rearing, and then I was like "TRAILER PICS!" He is rearing when I was trying to get him in the trailer (I know, naughty) But hey, they are still rearing pics right? lol!


















I couldm't find my good pics of him though. :-(


----------



## Jacksmama




----------



## paintluver

^I love that guy's expression. He is like "Okay, you done yet?" haha


----------



## ElizabethM

I dunno about best bucking pictures, but I do have some of the goofiest


----------



## kchfuller

^omg was there a fall after that last pic?


----------



## ElizabethM

Nope, she didn't even come close to falling. She just kept running without missing a beat, like nothing happened at all. From the picture it looks like she is about to fall flat on her face though.:mrgreen:


----------



## horsesroqke

* She looks really relaxed in the last pic, lol.*


----------



## kmdstar




----------



## Mingiz

This was my first horse..Needless to say he was green. This is what he would do when he refused.. But we rode it out and the day I sold him he would do anythng you wanted...Oh was alot younger too..I had to take a pic of the pic with my digital don't have a scanner. He was Dusty a 3yro green broke line back dun 14.3.


----------



## dynamite.

Willow wanted to start a stampede in the warm up ring but I had to say no :/


----------



## omgpink

speedy da fish said:


> przewalski?


lol nope, thats Gulliver, he's a Clyd cross.


----------



## SarahHershey




----------



## jagman6201

I like this contest!!! 

Lady from a few years ago letting out some winter energy!









Haha, I promise this isn't on command! Lexi was just being a brat and Cari totally could feel it coming!









Lastly, Billy letting some energy out after being on stall rest for a wither injury!


----------



## aspin231

Jag6201 said:


> I like this contest!!!
> 
> Lady from a few years ago letting out some winter energy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I promise this isn't on command! Lexi was just being a brat and Cari totally could feel it coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, Billy letting some energy out after being on stall rest for a wither injury!


How do you injure a wither? Over backwards?


----------



## jagman6201

moroso231 said:


> How do you injure a wither? Over backwards?


No, just a bad blanket rub that ended up getting infected. No one noticed it because most were on winter break (he's a school horse) and he's so tall that you didn't see it until you either felt it or were on top of him. He was promptly treated and eh-okay with in a week and a half - but the all the snow melted so no turn out for another week or so... Haha, he was HAPPY to get out!


----------



## EveningShadows

Oh awesome...Cinder's FORTE!!!














































Ahhh...the good 'ol days...


----------



## equiniphile

Haha I luv em! My horses don't buck....or rear.....or rear on command :/ lol


----------



## drafteventer

Haha, my horse doesn't buck if I'm around, too busy looking for food lol I dont think he rears. Ever. haha


----------



## Gidget

ElizabethM said:


> I dunno about best bucking pictures, but I do have some of the goofiest


 

did the horse in the green grass eat dirt after his buck?

I would have fell on my face!


----------



## Gidget

ehh, nvm...i just read the other posts...haha...good that she didn't fall.


----------



## Silvera

The horse on the left is Storm. He's mine, he was just coming up on 2. He is 3 now. The horse on the right is a friend of mines. He was 3 at the time.


----------



## QHDragon

Some pretty cool pictures...my horse never does anything exciting when I have a camera around...


----------



## Mingiz

Here are a few of my 2 at thier best and this is every day..


----------



## jadeewood

lilly. she was 3 months old at this point


----------



## roro

Silvera said:


> The horse on the left is Storm. He's mine, he was just coming up on 2. He is 3 now. The horse on the right is a friend of mines. He was 3 at the time.
> 
> View attachment 30783



All he wants is a kiss, how rude!

Loving all these pictures, sadly don't have any of my own. I'm a real stickler about bringing the camera to the barn.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Hey roro this is an old tread. The contest should have been way over by now.


----------



## roro

Oh, oops! It got bumped by someone today, I didn't look at the date on the OP.


----------

